# wiring



## username812 (Mar 7, 2006)

i just got a 250w mh ballast and it didnt come with a power cord so i used an extension cord with the end cut off i was wondeing what to do with the ground wire


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2006)

Get an extension chord with a ground plug. you want that ballast grounded. Get one of the heavier orange extension chords, or a "replacement" chord.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 8, 2006)

mutt right, get a havey duty cord. cut off the female side you should see three wires black white and green.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 8, 2006)

yea i guess the ,cpu cord ,with the black,green ,white works for ballast,i treid to hook it up to a bathroom fan,and it blew the socket twice


----------

